# Game 55 Memphis(30-25)@Minnesota(23-31)



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Memphis 30-25 (Road: 13-16) 








Minnesota 23-31 (Home: 15-13) 


*Starting Lineups:*

*Memphis*
*PG:*







Chucky Atkins
*SG:*







Mike Miller
*SF:*







Shane Battier
*PF:*







Pau Gasol
*C:*







Jake Tsakalidis

*Minnesota*
*PG:*







Marcus Banks
*SG:*







Trenton Hassell
*SF:*







Ricky Davis
*PF:*







Kevin Garnett
*C:*







Mark Blount

made a quick thread here since no one was here, hopefully we can get a win here, but not likely as memphis is a very good team...

BANKS IS STARTING WOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

We're rolling 6-7 to start the game.
Davis with 6, KG and Blount each with 4..
14-5 Wolves, with about 7:30 left


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

6 Field Goals-6 assists


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

*Halftime*
Grizzlies-54
Wolves-58

Memphis
*Atkins-*18 pts 1 rebound 3 assists
*Gasol*-13 pts 2 rebounds 1 assists
*Miller-*6 pts 4 rebounds 3 assists
*Jackson-*7 pts 1 rebound
*Battier-*3 pts 2 rebounds


Minnesota
*Garnett-*13 pts 9 rebounds 7 assists
*Blount-*12 pts 3 rebounds
*Davis-*13 pts 3 rebounds 4 assists
*Banks-*4 pts 5 assists
*Hassell-*8 pts 3 rebounds 2 assists
*McCants-*7 pts 2 blocks 1 rebound


----------



## Cyberwolf (May 15, 2003)

Good news about Banks. Now if only McCants was starting...


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Cyberwolf said:


> Good news about Banks. Now if only McCants was starting...


not likely, as long as we're somewhat close in the race for the playoffs, although i want him to also to get experience


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

kg starting out 2-2 
hope we can get a win-and if not maybe he'll get his triple double


----------



## Cyberwolf (May 15, 2003)

moss_is_1 said:


> not likely, as long as we're somewhat close in the race for the playoffs, although i want him to also to get experience


Yeah, I know, but at this point I feel like... even if we do have a shot at the playoffs, how well are we really going to do there, and is it really worth delaying our longterm investments? I like Hassell, and I want him to keep getting minutes, but I don't think he has the potential upside that McCants has. So I guess my thought process is that if McCants and Banks get a lot of minutes we might play better, and if we don't at least we'll get a higher draft pick and give them some really solid experience.

... This board is so much better than the one at ESPN.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

BULL****! 
battier flops-kg gets a foul, then he throws the ball out of bounds not even hard, gets a technical and is ejected?!?!?!? bull**** 
well we're screwed now


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Cyberwolf said:


> Yeah, I know, but at this point I feel like... even if we do have a shot at the playoffs, how well are we really going to do there, and is it really worth delaying our longterm investments? I like Hassell, and I want him to keep getting minutes, but I don't think he has the potential upside that McCants has. So I guess my thought process is that if McCants and Banks get a lot of minutes we might play better, and if we don't at least we'll get a higher draft pick and give them some really solid experience.
> 
> ... This board is so much better than the one at ESPN.


yeah i really think if this team makes it we're gonna get smoked anyway


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

lmao at the guy being hauld(sp?) off in a stretcher for getting hit with a basketball in the face, not even thrown hard :laugh:
the fans were booing him so bad too ah what a *****


----------



## Cyberwolf (May 15, 2003)

Wait, what happened? Not televised here, unfortunately.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

9-0 run to end the 3rd 81-72
hopefully kg being ejected gave us a spark


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

cyberwolf

kg was posting up battier got the ball on the pass from ? idk who...lowered his shoulder in and went up...they called an offensive foul on kg and he didnt like it tossed the ball towards the out of bounds and it hit a guy in the face and they ejected kg..then they guy was totally selling it(who was crying form barely even getting hit with the ball) they hauled him off ON A STRETCHER?:laugh: he got booed very very badly


----------



## Cyberwolf (May 15, 2003)

moss_is_1 said:


> cyberwolf
> 
> kg was posting up battier got the ball on the pass from ? idk who...lowered his shoulder in and went up...they called an offensive foul on kg and he didnt like it tossed the ball towards the out of bounds and it hit a guy in the face and they ejected kg..then they guy was totally selling it(who was crying form barely even getting hit with the ball) they hauled him off ON A STRETCHER?:laugh: he got booed very very badly


That is really very odd.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

hoooray we win without kg


----------



## kevindotgarnett (Feb 21, 2006)

holy manuer! we won! and we did it without kevin in the second half... kudos ricky! As much as I love the W, kevin only marginally helped my fantacy team... ricky gave me a boost though... 

Kevin ALMOST had a tripple at halftime... I would have liked to see a tripple for the year, but I guess as long as were winning by 2 or more, retard... ahem, excuse me, casey decides not to put kevin back in...

well im done whining about a win... Wish I could just be happy with the W against a good team...

funny though, start who I said to start and what do we get? ---still upset about eddie


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

kevindotgarnett said:


> holy manuer! we won! and we did it without kevin in the second half... kudos ricky! As much as I love the W, kevin only marginally helped my fantacy team... ricky gave me a boost though...
> 
> Kevin ALMOST had a tripple at halftime... I would have liked to see a tripple for the year, but I guess as long as were winning by 2 or more, retard... ahem, excuse me, *casey decides not to put kevin back in...*
> 
> ...


kinda hard when he's in the locker room..


----------



## kevindotgarnett (Feb 21, 2006)

DUDE I TOTALLY MISSED THAT ON NBA.COM COURTSIDE LIVE, it wasnt telivised here so i didnt see he got ejected... I'm sorry about that last post...

but now i'm even more pissed eddie didn't play... wtf does he have to do, lord knows he's not giving casey his wallet back.(inside joke)

MAN... that sucks he got tossed, from what i read it was for a gay reason too...


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Me, neither. I was out nearly all day and got busy.

I think my game threads brought us bad lucks so I am going to retire.

BTW, A win we need the most! :clap: :cheers:


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Nice to see the guys winning even when the refs decide that they don't want KG to play anymore. Hopefully this game can lead to something bigger.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

kevindotgarnett said:


> DUDE I TOTALLY MISSED THAT ON NBA.COM COURTSIDE LIVE, it wasnt telivised here so i didnt see he got ejected... I'm sorry about that last post...
> 
> but now i'm even more pissed eddie didn't play... wtf does he have to do, lord knows he's not giving casey his wallet back.(inside joke)
> 
> MAN... that sucks he got tossed, from what i read it was for a gay reason too...



it's ok about that post, u didnt know

but eddie did play today idk y they put he didnt on nba.com he played about 3-5 minutes and did an ok job, although he was very tired becuz of not getting any burn


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

moss_is_1 said:


> it's ok about that post, u didnt know
> 
> but eddie did play today idk y they put he didnt on nba.com he played about 3-5 minutes and did an ok job, although he was very tired becuz of not getting any burn


NBA.com is a professional basketball website, but there's nothing professional about it. I'm not surprised, though.


----------

